# Is that the steroid look?



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

°


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Steroids can make you huge or just insanely cut. It's all in how you use it and your diet. There are a lot more users of Andro, HGH, steroids than you might think.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

I can't tell. The rapid cuts make the video really annoying and hard to follow. 

I don't know what you mean by "steroid look" really anyway. Some people take steroids to get big, some use diet and weight training and don't need them. The "big neck" look usually comes from having large traps (trapezius muscles). I guess large sternocleidomastoids could do the trick, but I'm not really sure if you can even target them.


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

jaayhou said:


> Some people take steroids to get big, some use diet and weight training and don't need them. T


Doing steroids alone isn't enough to get huge. You have to eat a LOT and lift some huge weight as well, if anything the intensity of a workout you'd do to get the most out of steroids would be even higher then one you'd be doing when natural. If you ever look at some of the workouts of the pros the amount of volume they do is insane, it would destroy anyone trying to do it natural..

But yeah there's no particular "look" that can show that someone is using steroids, other then when they simply get too huge to be natural. Craig david certainly hasn't reached that level and could easily have gotten to where he is naturally, he definately has huge traps though. And you can target them individually doing shrugs.. they also get hit hard in deadlifts.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Zen Mechanics said:


> jaayhou said:
> 
> 
> > Some people take steroids to get big, some use diet and weight training and don't need them. T
> ...


Yes but I've seen some of the steroids guys and they'll be lifting lighter weight than me but be twice my size because of the fluid retention effect I'm guessing. This fluid retention may be worse with particular steroids as I've seen some of the guys caught with steroids in their system and they'll be cut up but normal size looking. Or maybe it's the amount of steroids?


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

The bloated look, due to excessive water retention in the muscles, is due more to creatine, which isn't a steroid. I think for the most part it's pretty hard to tell someone's juicing just by looking at them, unless, like I mentioned, they're inhumanly huge or something.


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

Actually I just thought of one and that's the "roid gut" which a lot of pros get from getting too much insulin, it causes a lot of excess fat to be stored on the inside of the abdominal cavity or whatever, so even when they're insanely cut with abs they still have this disgusting protruding gut.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

If you have social anxiety, steroids can make it much worse. Steroids can influence your mood and learning abilities.


----------



## JeffCollins (Jan 22, 2009)

I am totally agree that almost 90% bodybuilder are steroid type.


----------

